# please help



## twinkletoes80 (Jan 5, 2007)

Morning,

could someone pls help i went to loo this morning and there was some tmi ewcm which was tinged with pink/brown and what looked like a bit of dark red string about the length of little finger nail. there was no proper blood the tinged ewcm was on toilet tissue and the string bit was when (tmi) put tissue in side.
My boobs are not hurting this morning am i misscarrying ?

i feel so scared right now, pls reply and honesty what ever you think is best

thankyou

em xx


----------



## twinkletoes80 (Jan 5, 2007)

it has now turned to red blood when wipe my boobs still not hurting i called epu they told me too early to get scan keep my app for 2nd sep.

what do i do i have told dp he is so so upset and on way home from work.

i feel sick, scared and hating myself 

em xx


----------



## Talitha (aka Pickle) (May 13, 2008)

Hi Em,

I've only just seen your message, I'm sorry it looks like you didn't get a reply yesterday I know what it's like to not get a reply when you post something you're feeling desperate about. 

I know that some bleeding can be normal in early pregnancy, I had a small amount with my pregnancy with my dd and have heard loads of other people saying the same. I hope you get some reassurance very soon, can they do another hcg test even if they can't scan?

Big hugs and loads of positive thoughts,

Clare xx


----------



## twinkletoes80 (Jan 5, 2007)

hi,

i have started a thread on peer support, under pregnancy, it not good news i have had heavy bleeding 

em xx


----------

